# Temporary Accom Jan Rodney District



## linbin (Sep 4, 2009)

I know we couldnt be arriving at a busier time but my family and I (5 adult size people) will be arriving early jan in orewa & surrounds. looking for cheap but serviceable accomm whilst we look and buy house (max 2 months we hope)Realise this is the busiest and therfore most expensive time of year. does anyone have any ideas or contacts. Assume letting a house/flat would have to be for a mimimum 6month period whci is too long. Much appreciated


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

linbin said:


> I know we couldnt be arriving at a busier time but my family and I (5 adult size people) will be arriving early jan in orewa & surrounds. looking for cheap but serviceable accomm whilst we look and buy house (max 2 months we hope)Realise this is the busiest and therfore most expensive time of year. does anyone have any ideas or contacts. Assume letting a house/flat would have to be for a mimimum 6month period whci is too long. Much appreciated


Hi there

...and you're arriving in the height of the holiday season too! Which sort of puts out one of my usual suggestions, which is to approach a motel or holiday park and see if you can negotiate an off-season rate with them. 

If you fancy having a go at this approach, look at New Zealand Accommodation, Activities and Travel Guides ? Jasons Travel Media. I suggest holicay parks because in NZ we've found that many of them are cheaper than motels and hotels, and have cabins to rent.

Good luck.


----------



## linbin (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks will have a look into that:clap2:


----------

